# Looking for a local roaster



## kiwifruit2k (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a roaster anywhere in the West Midlands? Or failing that someone who'll supply mail order 1kg of beans without charging an arm and a leg?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome









There is a growing number of good roasters in the UK

Near to you there is HasBean (http://hasbean.co.uk) and pickups from the roastery are welcomed (check with Steve for opening times)

3 other roasters worth checking out are

Coffeebeanshop http://coffeebeanshop.co.uk

Londinium Espresso http://londiniumespresso.com/

Square Mile http://squaremilecoffee.com

AbsoluteCoffee sell 1kg bags and their selection can be found at http://absolutecoffee.co.uk

Did you have a particular blend that you would like put together or a single origin farm that you are trying to track down?


----------



## kiwifruit2k (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Glenn.

I'm not looking for any particular blend etc (I'll admit to not knowing enough about beans to be able to select with any confidence). I'm just looking for somewhere I can get a good quality fresh roast that's sutiable for straight shots and using as a base for the wife's morning latte. I find the 2 of us go through about a kilo a fortnight (more if we get visitors), and if the roast is fresh enough it holds up well for that long (I vaccum pack 500g for the first week), and buying a kilo at a time keeps the costs down.

I'll send Steve @ HasBean a mail and see if I can pay him a visit in a week or 2 - being able to pick up the beans in person has got to be better than mail order, and he's only 30 minutes away

Cheers,

Kyle


----------

